# Parents: here are some of the leftist studies and lessons your paying for



## American_Jihad (Jan 3, 2017)

This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...


The Anti-Trump Curriculum

Feminist Geology
Feminist geography - Wikipedia

*Feds Paid $709,000 To Academic Who Studies How Glaciers Are Sexist *
Read more: Feds Paid $709,000 To Academic Who Studies How Glaciers Are Sexist

Feminist pedagogy
Feminist pedagogy - Norton Safe Search


The 15 Most Ridiculous College Courses You Won’t Believe Are Being Taught


Academics, on average, lean to the left. A survey being released today suggests that they are moving even more in that direction.

...

More to come...


----------



## The Professor (Jan 3, 2017)

With all due respect, I don't think I can stand any more.   Fifty year ago they would have put you in an  insane asylum for suggesting that the day would come when such nonsense would be taught in colleges.  

Fifty years ago they would have also institutionalized you for suggesting the day would come when when American colleges would offer remedial reading courses to incoming Freshmen, but here we are.

And liberals are gung ho for free college?   Great idea.  Keep everyone in a non-productive status for four or more years while they are learning things that have no benefit to themselves or society.   That will certainly help the economy!

Our public schools are failing and it appears the ultra-liberal solution is to duplicate that failure in what is sometimes erroneously called "institutions of higher learning."  

For the record, I dropped out of high school in 1955 during the tenth year and got my GED while in the Marine Corps. I earned an MBA much later in 1981 and a JD (Juris Doctorate) in 1984.


----------



## mgh80 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can they use my tax payer dollars to  teach people the difference between knowing your post is shit and knowing you're post is shit?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 4, 2017)

*University ‘Men’s Project’ Seeks to Redefine What Masculinity Really Means*
* To “promote the advancement of gender equity, and raise consciousness in their communities.” *
1.3.2017
News
Trey Sanchez






More and more, colleges and universities across the country are offering workshops on how to remove toxic masculinity from its campuses. The University of Wisconsin-Madison started offering such a program in the fall of 2016 and in February, the second “Men’s Project” retreat is slated to begin.

Organizers believe the workshop “creates a space for critical self-reflection and dialogue about what it means to be a man and how masculinity impacts us and those around us.”

“The experience focuses on the examination of societal images, expectations, and messages around masculinity to empower men to better understand themselves, promote the advancement of gender equity, and raise consciousness in their communities.”

Just like Duke University men’s project, UWM “operates on a transformative model of social justice allyship.” Oddly enough, this particular workshop is not open to males, per se, but “only men-identified students.” Also, much of the retreat's lessons are organized by female “violence prevention specialist” Sam Johnson.

“A key element of the program is intersectionality. There isn’t just one masculinity; there are many,” she said.

From the school’s website:

...

However, McGlone indicated that there hadn't been a single incident on UWM’s campus that sparked the need for such a program.

But hey, this is what a modern education looks like: neutered.

University ‘Men’s Project’ Seeks to Redefine What Masculinity Really Means

This post also coincides with
Pussification of America

...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 4, 2017)

What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 4, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?








...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jan 4, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?
> ...



Why are you for fighting the isis and radical islam if you want us to be exactly like them?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 4, 2017)

Matthew said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I don't see anyone cutting off heads, burning Christians, etc, etc, etc, etc...

YOU NEED TO WAKE THE FUCK UP PUSSY...


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 4, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Can they use my tax payer dollars to  teach people the difference between knowing your post is shit and knowing you're post is shit?



What part of the original post is untrue?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Can they use my tax payer dollars to  teach people the difference between knowing your post is shit and knowing you're post is shit?
> ...



The grammar is hosed.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 13, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...







"Break out the fire hose Mr. Eddington and wash that bull shit off deck"
...


----------



## mgh80 (Jan 15, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



You'll have to excuse me if I don't take somebody seriously who doesn't know the difference between "you're" and "your". Your post was also full of misinformation that's designed to appeals to the pre-determined notions that the readers already have. In short: it's bullshit.


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 15, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




That's it? That's your response? A grammar lesson?

Apparently, we are witnessing the death of coherent thought and communicative interchange.

RIP


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 15, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?



But where would that leave you?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 17, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Look everybody a libtart wannabe school teacher.
 Hay teach, why don't you STFU...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 17, 2017)

*Safe Spaces for Fascists*
* Campus free speech was replaced with fascism. *
January 18, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





Hammers, broken windows and fights. That’s what a safe space for free speech looked like at UC Davis. 

Safe spaces are places where everyone who isn’t a safe space fascist feels unsafe. The more safe spaces a campus has, the less freedom of speech the students and faculty dare to enjoy.  

UC Davis has a great many safe spaces. 

The University of California institution has safe spaces for illegal aliens (the Undocumented Student Center) and for asexuals (the Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender, Queer, Intersex, Asexual Resource Center) which hosted a “Tampon Tea Party.” It has segregated safe space housing in Campbell Hall for black students and the Women's Resources and Research Center will provide safe spaces and “Mind Spa Services” for anyone offended by Christian views on abortion.

But all the safe spaces were about making life unsafe for everyone who wasn’t a left-wing fascist.

A visit to UC Davis is a descent into an Orwellian dystopia obsessed with controlling everything with “resource centers” providing ready resources for censorship.

The LGBTQIA Resource Center’s posters warn students against saying, “You guys”. The Women's Resources and Research Center responded to a pro-life student event with “Report Hate and Bias” cards and attempts to prevent pro-life flyers from being distributed. The "leaders of the African Diaspora on the UC Davis campus" demanded a policy "targeting anti-blackness." SJP and MSA did its own share of terrorizing Jewish students and silencing speakers while maintaining a safe space for their brand of hate.

UC Davis was named one of the top ten anti-Semitic universities in the country. It ran the board in all four categories. Disruptions of pro-Israel speakers and chants in support of terrorism are routine. Pro-Israel students said that the administration was too afraid to stand up to the anti-Semitic fascists.

When Trump won, it really all came apart. Crowds of marchers chanted, “F___ Trump.” The UC Davis riots were part of a frightening phenomenon. The phenomenon struck again when Milo Yiannopoulos and Martin Shkreli tried to speak on campus. The “Dangerous Faggot Tour" event ended with fights, at least one arrest, thrown hot coffee, allegedly smashed windows and wielded hammers, and, eventually, a canceled event courtesy of the heckler’s veto.

...

Fascism begins with claims of oppression. The Nazis insisted that they were the victims. So did all their allies. But everyone can be a victim in their own narrative and victimhood provides unlimited license for abuses. It is not victimhood, but its rejection, that makes us strong and free. 

College administrators have turned over campuses to weeping thugs and social justice crybullies who screech about their pain even as they smash windows and wield hammers against their opponents. 

And free speech has been replaced with fascism.

Free speech, like all our freedoms, cannot be taken for granted. Instead every generation has to fight for its right to free speech.

Safe Spaces for Fascists


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes, it just gets to be too much to believe ....


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 18, 2017)

*Vanderbilt, Duke Divinity Schools Want Professors Teaching a Gender-Neutral God*
*“Developing a more inclusive language about God.” *
1.17.2017
News
Trey Sanchez





...

It’s reported that Vanderbilt isn’t making this change a requirement and Snarr says, “It is up to the individual professor’s interpretation for their classes and is suggestive rather than mandatory.”

Duke’s divinity school guidelines are similar, calling for “developing a more inclusive language about God” and avoiding masculine pronouns. “God” or “Godself” will suffice.

Instead of saying “God the father,” a professor at Duke is encouraged to say, “God the parent.” Another example: “God is the father who welcomes his son, but she is also the woman searching for the lost coin.”

Duke’s guidelines admit the gender-neutral language “can sound clumsy,” but adds that it’s “largely due to the fact that we are in a transitional period with our use of language.” In due time, Duke hopes it will become the norm: “Imagination, patience, and diligence are required in order to use language that expands and enriches our understanding of God.”

Vanderbilt, Duke Divinity Schools Want Professors Teaching a Gender-Neutral God


----------



## mgh80 (Jan 18, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



-First of all I'm not a libtard...didn't vote for Obama and sure as shit didn't vote for Hillary. Normally I would say nice try at a deflection...but yours was unintelligent, ignorant, lazy, required zero insight, and quite frankly unoriginal.

-Second of all you can believe anything you read online all you want: it doesn't make it true. There are websites out there that talk about a secret alien invasion...I'm sure they're accurate.

-Once again based on your communication skills it's painfully obvious that your cognitive ability is severely lacking. Your post(s) display no original thought, insight, or critique. In some weird way I would almost pity you...if you weren't so boisterous. Do yourself a favor a remember that it's better to be thought of a fool than you open your mouth and remove all doubt. Also remember that those who speak the most usually have the least to say.

Do some actual research on the education system. For example, if you think that Common Core instructs teachers to teach any subject in a specific (like those math worksheets I see friends posting on Facebook)...you don't have any business discussing education as it would show that you're incapable of distinguishing between a curriculum and a set of standards. If you're unable to do even that...then quite frankly don't expect anybody to take you seriously.


----------



## mgh80 (Jan 18, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Engaging in an intellectual conversation about education is one--people are free to disagree with the facts at hand (and believe me I disagree with tons of educators). However, if one truly believes that the public educational system is actually promoting Islam, an embrace of homosexual intercourse, an anti-Trump platform, feminist political movement, etc...well they're just wrong.

For example the OP quoted schools teaching the feminist literary criticism (something in which I teach mind you so I assure you I know what I'm talking about when I discuss it below). However, it has NOTHING to do with any political movement and be summed up very easily what its purpose is. What is the portrayal of men vs women in the text, and what power struggles exist? Why?". That's it. That's all the feminist criticism looks at. Hell you could have an anti-feminist narrative and use the feminist criticism for it and conclude that the narrative was effective or even had a positive message.

However when an ignorant person sees "feminist literary criticism" (such as our genius OP), they jump into the ocean with no lifeguard and scream about not having a life vest.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 27, 2017)

*Academia’s “New Civics” vs. Traditional American Civics*
* Political ideology replaces civics education. *
January 27, 2017
Jack Kerwick






The election of Donald J. Trump to the office of the Presidency of the United States came as a body blow to leftists.  Actually, such was their arrogance—their certitude that their candidate couldn’t lose—that President Trump’s victory hit them more like a sucker punch.

Students and their professors at colleges and universities from around the country participated in “cry-ins,” entered “safe spaces,” cancelled classes and examinations, and organized demonstrations. 

While the rest of the country looked incredulously upon this spectacle of presumably educated adults protesting the legitimate election of America’s 45th President, those of us who know a thing or two about the contemporary academic world were not in the least surprised by it. 

And those academics who belong to the National Association of Scholars (NAS) know more than most.

The NAS recently released a report on the latest wave of anti-intellectualism to sweep the world of “higher education.” In “Making Citizens: How American Universities Teach Civics,” the NAS explains what it refers to as “the New Civics.” The latter “redefines civics as progressive political activism.”

While the New Civics styles itself “as an up-to-date version of volunteerism and good works,” the reality is that it stems from “the radical program of the 1960’s New Left [.]”  Its “soft rhetoric” is designed to conceal its architects’ ultimate goals. First, they want to “repurpose higher education.”  Secondly, adherents of the New Left want nothing more than to make students into joint enterprisers in “‘fundamentally transforming’ America.”

This dream of fundamental transformation that the left wants for students to make into a reality is fairly comprehensive. For starters, it involves “de-carbonizing the economy [.]” Yet it also involves “massively redistributing wealth, intensifying identity group grievance, curtailing the free market, expanding government bureaucracy, elevating international ‘norms’ over American Constitutional law, and disparaging our common history and ideals.”

Although leftist academics disagree amongst themselves as to how to prioritize the items on this agenda, they are of one mind that “America must be transformed by ‘systemic change’ from an unjust, oppressive society to a society that embodies social justice.”

The NAS report discloses _how _the New Civics plans to achieve its goals.  It “hopes to accomplish” all of “this by teaching students that a good citizen is a radical activist….”

The New Civics “puts political activism at the center of everything that students do in college, including academic study, extra-curricular pursuits, and off-campus ventures.”

A current feature of college life is what is called “service-learning.”  The NAS report finds that this all too often proves to be an “effort to divert students from the classroom to vocational training as community activists.”

One major problem with “service-learning” is that it has “succeeded in capturing nearly all the funding that formerly supported the old civics.”  What “this means [is] that instead of teaching college students the foundations of law, liberty, and self-government, colleges teach students how  to organize protests, occupy buildings, and stage demonstrations.”

...

This report on the “New Civics,” or “anti-civics,” is just its latest clarion call.

Academia’s “New Civics” vs. Traditional American Civics


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 27, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...
> 
> 
> The Anti-Trump Curriculum
> ...


From the title of this thread, you should have been paying for English lessons.


----------



## Spare_change (Jan 27, 2017)

What's going on in our educational system is, simply, criminal.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 27, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> What's going on in our educational system is, simply, criminal.


Agree, and it has been for quite a while. I am part of a group who is sick of it, and we have started an alternative school that teaches children to be critical thinkers and allows them to study what they want to study.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 8, 2017)

*South Carolina 6th Graders Learn Five Pillars of Islam*
*“I do not believe in terrorists’ idea of a ‘holy war.’” *
2.7.2017
News
Trey Sanchez





Kids in public schools learning about the religion of Islam in great detail continues to happen in the U.S.A.

TruthRevolt has kept a careful eye on this phenomenon, reporting on instances such as in California, Florida, Tennessee, and Minnesota where students either sang songs about Ramadan (complete with the lyrics “Allahu Akbar”), designed a Muslim prayer rug, or wrote down the five pillars of Islam, including “all people must submit to Allah.”

The latest has occurred in Summerville, South Carolina at Alston Middle School, where 6th graders learned about the five pillars and were instructed on the “correct” interpretation of verses from the Koran.

EAGnews.org obtained a copy of one of the worksheets that included a fill-in-the-blanks section which stated:

“Islam is a religion of (peace). If I believe in Islam, I am called a (Muslim). In the Islamic religion, we call God (Allah). I may dress differently than other kids. I feel (bad) that a few people of my religion committed terrorist acts. I do not believe in terrorists’ idea of a ‘holy war.’”

One parent told a local news station that permission should’ve been asked for before giving a lesson on religious values.

Similar complaints have been across the country. The near-indoctrination was getting so bad in Tennessee, lawmakers introduced a bill in 2015 to curb the amount of time spent on Islamic lessons. CAIR called the move “anti-Islam” but parents across the Bible Belt state had become concerned that more time was spent covering the doctrines of Islam, Buddhism, and Hinduism but not Christianity. Usually, that topic was reserved for when the class studied the “Age of Exploration” and learned how Christians persecuted others in Western Europe.

...

South Carolina 6th Graders Learn Five Pillars of Islam


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 8, 2017)

Amazing - absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> For example the OP quoted schools teaching the feminist literary criticism (something in which I teach mind you so I assure you I know what I'm talking about when I discuss it below). However, it has NOTHING to do with any political movement and be summed up very easily what its purpose is. What is the portrayal of men vs women in the text, and what power struggles exist? Why?". That's it. That's all the feminist criticism looks at. Hell you could have an anti-feminist narrative and use the feminist criticism for it and conclude that the narrative was effective or even had a positive message.
> 
> However when an ignorant person sees "feminist literary criticism" (such as our genius OP), they jump into the ocean with no lifeguard and scream about not having a life vest.


Can you explain the value of that? It's been a man's world, men have forged history. Some women have played some role but minuscule in comparison. That's changing and it's a good thing but what possible value can it have to look back in history and make value judgements with 21st century eyes?


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > For example the OP quoted schools teaching the feminist literary criticism (something in which I teach mind you so I assure you I know what I'm talking about when I discuss it below). However, it has NOTHING to do with any political movement and be summed up very easily what its purpose is. What is the portrayal of men vs women in the text, and what power struggles exist? Why?". That's it. That's all the feminist criticism looks at. Hell you could have an anti-feminist narrative and use the feminist criticism for it and conclude that the narrative was effective or even had a positive message.
> ...



It's a literary criticism-not a historical criticism.

For example if one were to analyze the Harry Potter series with a feminist criticism we can see that many women are powerful both magically and in terms of influence. Some of good (McGonagall, Hermoine), some are evil (Umbridge, Lestrange). There seems to be no correlation between being male and being more powerful than females. There are also really no stereotypical women (the house wife who cooks/clean while the husband works). Using the feminist criticism wouldn't find this positive or negative-it's just a tool we use to analyze the role of women in the literature, how they are portrayed, and what the power struggle between men is.

We can use it to analyze the portrayal of women over time. For example one could analyze Snow White's evolution from the Grimms, to the Disney movie, to Once Upon a Time. The role has drastically changed, and we can use it as a reflection of history/society.

While it may still be a man's world...it would be defeating to tell my female students that they will be victims for the rest of their lives. I point out that most of our school's APs are female, 1/3 of our principals have been female, and every member of our district is currently female. These are facts-not opinions. I wont pretend that their path will be easier than a man's-for some of them it wont be, for others it wont. With more women currently enrolled in universities the gap is closing at a faster rate than many would think (at least in education). Is it perfect? No. But we can't be blind to that progress that we both have to make, and that we have made.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



 The public educational system is actually promoting Islam, an embrace of homosexual intercourse, an anti-Trump platform and the feminist political movement.

 My kids are in middle school, where they take a class called "social studies" that straight up teaches and encourages communism. they have a classmate who is transgender with multi colored clown hair, and they are forced to embrace that lunacy. They are daily bombarded with anti-Trump rhetoric from classmates and teachers...which is smiled upon...whereas anything that questions that rhetoric is labeled as racist.

And yes Islam is promoted. The first day of this last quarter was set aside for a social studies IMMIGRATION lab, where the kids assume the roles of (muslim) immigrants, and watch a series of pro-muslim, pro-illegal rubbish. Kids also assume the roles of immigration agents, who are assigned "biases" because, according to the teacher, "if we don't assign biases they let everybody in and the model doesn't work".

YEAH BECAUSE THE MODEL ISN'T REALISTIC you fucking morons. The model is supposed to teach the children that borders are racist and wrong, and border agents are cruel and unreasonable..and it ISN'T TRUE. So they have to ASSIGN the characteristics, because the model actually reflects reality pretty well..which is that ALMOST EVERYBODY GETS THROUGH.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I am a teacher and I have NEVER taught anything related to Islam (or any religion out of Biblical allusions), nor have I taught anything regarding homosexuality.

A teacher's job is NOT to push their personal beliefs on their students...but this goes for beliefs on the "right" and "left" .

One of the following scenarios is occurring (based on your post I'm quoting): A) your kid is lying to you B) you're lying to USMB C)You're misinformed/misunderstand what the school work is, or D) you're missing out on a great law-suit opportunity.

A couple of inquiries for you:

1) Should the school prohibit students from expressing their political beliefs? (my district sent all of us an email telling us NOT to tell students about our beliefs).

2) Should teachers discriminate against students based on their hair or the clothes they wear?

3) Post a link of your district's curriculum that "promotes Islam",  "promotes communism" "promotes homosexuality". Any curriculum is available online for easy access.

4) Do you REALLY think that schools should teach what communism is...after all if you're uneducated about it how could you possibly prevent it?


Basically here's my point: you're making a lot of claims...but are providing zero evidence.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



Are you seriously telling me that I can't find proof that teachers are, in fact, intentionally influencing the attitudes, opinions, and politics of their students?

Do you REALLY want me to go find proof? We've had a hundred threads here about the hypocrisy and political interventions in our schools.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 8, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I put idiots who pull that garbage on ignore. I also put the ones on ignore who insist on links to articles that I know they've already read, while pretending they've never heard the assertion before.

Pisses me off.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You made a claim and I am asking you to prove it. Not through websites/blogs from people in basements but from the actual source: the curriculum. It's not that unreasonable of a request, and could be done in 2 minutes at the most.

I can claim that I have a magic purple firing breathing dragon in my garage...but that means nothing if I can't prove it.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



Most of those articles don't distinguish between a set of standards and a curriculum...if one can't do that simple of a task-their information is automatically invalid, as it proves they have no idea as to what they're talking about.

PS: I asked for the CURRICULUM not NEWS ARTICLES. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



"The lawsuit, filed in federal court, alleges that students spent only one day studying Christianity and two weeks studying Islam."

“During its brief instruction on Christianity, Defendants failed to cover any portion of the Bible or other non-Islamic religious texts, such as the Ten Commandments,” the lawsuit states. “Instead, the class included disparaging remarks about Christianity and the Pope.”

Students were also allegedly instructed that “the Islamic religion is a fact while Christianity and Judaism are just beliefs.”

Study guide, that was handed out to the kids..

"Most Muslim's faith is stronger than the average Christian."

Also, the apostrophe is used incorrectly, which is typical of the mush headed idiots trying to indoctrinate our kids.

https://www.thomasmore.org/wp-conte...jected-to-Islamic-Indoctrination-Exhibits.pdf


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


*
Those are not links to a district's curriculum.*

They are links to:

-A lesson ( a VERY poorly orchestrated one mind you)
-Even then it's not REALLY a lesson (the answers are already filled out)

Serious question (not trying to be a smart ass): do you know what a curriculum is?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Who said that to prove schools are promoting Islam, one must provide a curriculum that shows "WE ARE PROMOTING ISLAM"?

Nobody made the claim that the school curriculum has "PROMOTE ISLAM" stated in bold script somewhere. Your insistence that that is the only acceptable *proof* that the schools are promoting it is wrongheaded and stupid, and proves you're a lightweight and a brainwashed loon.

So the lawsuit and the exhibit I referenced certainly confirm that in some schools, Islam is being promoted. Two weeks on Islam..and note if you will the repeated references to how women in Islam are considered *equal* to men. Laughable.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 8, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I'm trying to grasp what you think...

-Do you think that school districts approach teachers on an individual basis and instruct them to promote Islam?

-Do you really think that NO teacher in the country would say something if they were told to promote Islam but stay hush about about?


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> While it may still be a man's world...it would be defeating to tell my female students that they will be victims for the rest of their lives.


Oh please, only women who don't like the traditional role 
of a woman, make themselves out to be victims!


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 8, 2017)

Kids do learn about Islam in History class. 



And Christianity, and Judaism, and Buddhism, and Hinduism, and Taoism, and Jainism, etc.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



The favorite liberal trick ----- move the goalposts.

Not one person said that the CURRICULUM was the problem - they all accurately addressed the teachers as the problem.

But, nice try to cover your ass ....


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



... and it can only happen on a Tuesday after the first Monday in which the color of the day is blue, and the temperature does not exceed 43.6 degrees Fahrenheit.

Give me a break ....


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 8, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



LOL

How embarrassing .... for you. Trying to squirm and squeal and avoid taking responsibility ... let me guess, you're liberal.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 9, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


Who taught these Nasty nasty C's what to do, Soros and ilk...














...


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


See this is how I know you received a crappy education.

Instead if paying attention to what is said, you insist on assigning opinions to us which were never asserted...and then you insist we defend those assertions which we never made.

Don't try to read minds. You can't. Pay attention to reality.

You denied that schools are promoting Islam and demanded proof. Then you changed the narrative to one where we said school curriculums included language that states they promote Islam and demanded we provide evidence of THAT.

I provided evidence of one egregious case of the promotion of Islam, and now you're pretending the ONLY way one can prove there's pro Islamic rhetoric in the schools is to show it stated in the curriculum...which is patently foolish. Just to be safe, you throw in (another) logical fallacy that states that if Islam was being promoted teachers would tell you.

yeah, you're an idiot.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 9, 2017)

American school kids became more stupid under the Obama administration, according to rankings released by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.

They recently released the results of a worldwide exam administered every three years to 15-year-olds in 72 countries. The exam monitors reading, math and science knowledge.

Based on their findings, the United States saw an 11-point drop in math scores and nearly flat levels for reading and science.

The Land of the Free, Home of the Brave, fell below the OECD average – and failed to crack the top ten in all three categories.

In other words, thanks to the Obama administration’s education policies, kids in the Slovac Republic are more proficient in multiplication.

In fairness, American teenagers may not know long form division - but by golly they know their non-binary gender pronouns. Yes sir, they do!

But you can't blame the kids for being dumb as rocks.

Instead of aspiring to greatness, public schools across the fruited plain are programming kids to be mediocre.

America's kids got more stupid in reading, math and science while Team Obama was in charge


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

they've gotten stupider every year since the establishment of the dept of education, and federalized education


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Ok here are how teachers are told what to teach from their school/district:

-We receive a set of standards adopted by our states (most states currently use Common Core). Standards are WHAT is to be taught. If you go to Common Core's website and look at every standard they have-you will find NOTHING about promoting Islam.

-Next teachers receive a curriculum from their district...this is HOW the standards are to be taught.

-Teachers take the curriculum and teach those lessons to their students. Different districts have different levels of autonomy...I have a little bit, but not much.

-If promoting Islam is NOT in the curriculum and/or standards *(which you have failed to provide proof of)*, it means one of two things:

1) The teacher decided to teach it on their own
2) The district/school went to them on an individual level and told them to.

If you have any other possible situations-let's hear it...because they don't exist.

For the record I completely expect you to dance around my question once again.



koshergrl said:


> they've gotten stupider every year since the establishment of the dept of education, and federalized education



"Stupider" is not a word...and you're calling other people idiots? 

stupid - definition of stupid in English | Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> American school kids became more stupid under the Obama administration, according to rankings released by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> They recently released the results of a worldwide exam administered every three years to 15-year-olds in 72 countries. The exam monitors reading, math and science knowledge.
> 
> ...


\

The bar has been lowered under Obama-there's no doubt about that. I never argued otherwise, and have NEVER stated my support for Obama. Democrats and Republicans both lack the answers to education. Charter schools/vouchers aren't the answer. Believe me private schools aren't taking in my students who are in gangs (which my district refuses to throw out). You want me to become a better educator? Throw out the kids who are in gangs and are a constant disruption for every teacher and classroom they're in. But that's not PC...because every child is special, and every child is a unique snowflake, and every child deserves 99999999 chances. The inmates are running the asylum....hell in my district there are no longer consequences for being tardy. Kids can literally show up 14 minutes late to class with zero consequences. We are coddling the kids and that is the biggest problem with the system imo.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



Well I'm calling you an idiot,.at.any rate. 

I provided proof that Islam is being glorified and taught in the schools.  The insistence that unless the curriculum states that asbtheir intent and teachers protest, it just isn't happening, is.one of the stupider things I've heard. Complete asshattery. From an ignorant twiddledick.

Is Stupider (Stupidest) a Word?
Is


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> American school kids became more stupid under the Obama administration, according to rankings released by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> They recently released the results of a worldwide exam administered every three years to 15-year-olds in 72 countries. The exam monitors reading, math and science knowledge.
> 
> ...






What test are you referring to in the article you plagiarized?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





"Glorified "?


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...





Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Look who's making assumptions now. I most certainly am not a liberal...you're free to search through my previous postings here on usmb and you'll see that I'm closest to a libertarian.

What am I not taking responsibility for? It's simple one of 3 things is occurring if the schools are promoting Islam:

1) curriculum instructs teachers to do so (there has been zero evidence of this on here)

2) Districts are instructing teachers to do so (there is zero evidence of this here)

3)teachers are go out on their own to do this (which would NOT be condoned from the schools/districts)

Those are the only 3 scenarios (the 4th being it doesn't exist).

I assure you if my school or district ever instructed me to promote Islam in my classroom ok any level-you'd hear about it because I would contact every single news outlet in the country, post it online, and expose it thoroughly. But to posting a really shitty lesson (not even a lesson plan) with a worksheet already filled out isn't really evidence...it's what somebody did in their parent's basement to get a ride from others.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I quoted Oxford Dictionary...you quoted grammarly.com

Do yourself a favor-open up an Oxford or Merriam-Webster dictionary  and look for the word "stupider", then take a video and post it ok here. Damn you're stupid.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



What's the name of the school it was being taught at? 

What's the name of the teacher?

What district did the teacher work for?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



"closest to a libertarian" = I'M A PROGRESSIVE NUTBAR.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 9, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



I provided the link, you moron. All that information was in there.

Now you're going on ignore. You're too stupid to breathe.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I have my students read Animal Farm because I think it's important for them to know about the dangers of communism...you caught me alright! Total progressive nutbar! Lmao 

Here I thought I was against gun control, for the death penalty, against the social safety nets (or at least making them more strict), in favor of capitalism, pro-life, voted Johnson in the general election, the GOP for the house and senate....but wait!

I'm a teacher so let's all assume I'm a liberal! Teachers are all liberals or secretly liberals right?

There are many non-liberal teachers in education, and you not only look like a fool for thinking otherwise, but you do us harm with your ridiculous conspiracy theories. There's plenty to complain about in the education system and much that needs to be addressed and fixed....promoting Islam is not one of them, and focusing on non-existent issues takes the attention away from the real issues.


----------



## mgh80 (Feb 9, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh no you ignored me on usmb, how will I sleep at night?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 10, 2017)

*Radicalizing for Vandalism with Campus Identity Politics*
* Campus identity politics studies are a taxpayer funded violent campus cult. *
February 10, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





“Bernie is asking for a political revolution and college students are some of the main demographic he is speaking to,” Elizabeth Prier, communications director for the Young Democrats of Watauga County, told students at Appalachian State University’s Plemmons Student Union.

That was a year ago.

This year, Prier became one of four ASU students arrested for spray painting "F--- Trump," "F--- Cops" and "Black Lives Matter" on a police car and stores in downtown Boone, North Carolina.

Watauga County is divided between rural conservative voters and the students of Appalachian State University. Boone has a smaller population than the number of students at ASU. The tug of war between residents and students made it a swing county going by very narrow margins from Obama to Romney.

The Watauga County Board of Elections had been forced to add an early voting site on campus so that ASU students wouldn’t be expected to walk a few blocks over to vote even while rural voters were being disenfranchised and expected to travel for miles. ASU students won. And the natives lost.

Hillary Clinton won Watauga County, but it didn’t give her the state. And the ASU leftists lashed out.

At four in the morning, the four feminists went to work. The Appalachian Antique Mall, its cozy windows still filled with shining lights and gifts, was defaced with hateful scrawls of “Black Lives Matter” and “Ruled by White Supremacy”. Earth Fare, an organic food supermarket, was denounced for “Neoliberalism”. The term is largely associated with the anti-free enterprise radical left.

The Dan’l Boone Inn, a family restaurant in one of the oldest buildings in town serving Southern Fried Chicken and Black Cherry Preserves, was smeared. The vandals did their worst to a Boone police cruiser.

ASU facilities had also been vandalized making it all too easy to figure out who was responsible.  A tip to High Country Crime Stoppers located the culprits who were predictably ASU students.

The four, Elizabeth Prier, 22,, Julia Grainger, 22, Taryn Bledsoe, 22, and Hannah Seay, 21 were part of Appalachian State University’s social justice crowd. The meaning of what happened to them goes beyond the vandalism in downtown Boone. It was the endpoint of the indoctrination into extremism on campuses across the country that transforms students into vandals and violent protesters.

How did Elizabeth Prier go from campaigning from Bernie Sanders to vandalism within a year?

Prier had headed up communications for LIPS: Expressions of Female Sexuality. The self-described “lesbian feminist” had also co-founded FEM Radio to discuss “gender and minority issues”.

Julia Grainger is the Director of Marketing for the Appalachian Social Justice Educators club. ASJE is the center of social justice radicalization at ASU. Its logo is a black power fist. Julia had made headlines in the past for attacking a fraternity’s efforts to combat sexual assault. She had denounced fraternities as, “hyper-masculine, rape culture perpetrating cesspools” and their members as, “sexist, racist, homophobic, ignorant trash.”

During her rant, Julia quoted _Pedagogy of the Oppressed_. Pedagogy is a Marxist text that is widely used in teacher-training. But its brand of education is indoctrinating students to their role in the struggle between the “oppressors” and the “oppressed”. It is how “social justice educators” are manufactured.

Julia and the other vandals believed that they were the oppressed. They had been taken in as teenagers and had been transformed into exactly what the modern college education had been designed to achieve. The vandalism was not out of step with their education at ASU. It was the intended outcome.

...

 The ASU campus features a “Tunnel of Oppression”.

Controversy flared up last year when racist “white privilege” boards denouncing white students, Christians and women were put up by social justice activists. A student who objected to its hateful leftist message faced harassment and threats. One message said: “This white girl deserves all of the cyberbullying because she’s white and has never experienced oppression.”

The associate director of University Housing-Residence Life refused requests to remove the hate board.

And violence was never very far from the mix. The Appalachian Social Justice Educators club could be seen promoting Rayquan Borum who had shot another protester at a Black Lives Matter protest for Keith Lamont Scott. Even though Borum had admitted to the crime and the attack was caught on video, the racist Black Nationalist movements behind the protests have spread claims that Borum was framed.

Instead of protecting students from social justice hate, ASU administrators instead chose to intimidate them. A Bias Incident Response Team (BIRT) was rolled out to deal with “unwelcome” speech.

...

What happened in ASU is a snapshot of what is taking place in campuses across America. Radical indoctrination metastasizes into radical action. What begins with online harassment and minor vandalism escalates into physical violence and terrorism. The old lessons of the sixties are being retaught all over again. And the old battles against leftist campus radicalism must be refought.

Radicalizing for Vandalism with Campus Identity Politics


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 17, 2017)

*Harvard Students Create Dating App for Males and Females: Triggering Ensues*
* Their options were narrow, exclusionary, and accurate. *
2.17.2017
News
M.J. Randolph






Students at Harvard were aghast when a new dating app only offered _two_ gender options for its users: male and female. The app, designed to make Valentine's Day more romantic for the students, was promptly condemned by 26 members of the Undergraduate Council.

The Harvard Crimson reported:

...

Evidently, there were issues trying to figure out a way to include the many genders now popularly identified. For example, fifty-eight genders are now listed as options on Facebook. ABC News did a little digging and found these options currently offered:

Agender, Androgyne, Androgynous, Bigender, Cis, Cisgender, Cis Female, Cis Male, Cis Man, Cis Woman, Cisgender Female, Cisgender Male, Cisgender Man, Cisgender Woman, Female to Male, FTM, Gender Fluid, Gender Nonconforming, Gender Questioning, Gender Variant, Genderqueer, Intersex, Male to Female,, MTF, Neither, Neutrois, Non-binary, Other, Pangender, Trans, Trans*, Trans Female, Trans* Female, Trans Male, Trans* Male, Trans Man, Trans* Man, Trans Person, Trans* Person, Trans Woman, Trans* Woman,  Transfeminine, Transgender, Transgender Female, Transgender Male, Transgender Man, Transgender Person, Transgender Woman, Transmasculine, Transsexual, Transsexual Female, Transsexual Male, Transsexual Man, Transsexual Person, Transsexual Woman, and Two-Spirit.

...

Hey, maybe the students at the Harvard Computer Society are the last remaining students who haven't been brainwashed by political correctness into disbelieving science! It's possible, right?

Not so fast. Javier Cuan-Martinez, on behalf of the Harvard Computer Society, claimed responsibility for "the exclusion that we have created on campus."

But the only thing they're excluding is common sense.

Harvard Students Create Dating App for Males and Females: Triggering Ensues





That's what happens when the libtart mind is occupied...


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 17, 2017)

Guess they found something ELSE to play with .... or, is it really the same thing?

This is what happens when you can't get laid .....


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 21, 2017)

*Leader of Groups Linked to Hamas Featured at U of Miami Commencement Ceremony*
* Graduating students forced to listen to CAIR operative Wilfredo Amr Ruiz. *
February 21, 2017
Joe Kaufman




(Shame on U of Miami for letting beasts indoctrinate)

...

That speaker was radical Muslim activist Wilfredo Ruiz, who shared the stage with a rabbi and a priest. In one photo from the event – a ‘selfie’ – the three of them are smiling alongside the President of UM and former Secretary of Health of Mexico, Julio Jose Frenk Mora. The rabbi, Lyle Rothman, has used an Israeli flag as the ‘cover photo’ for his Facebook page at least five times. Rothman will probably not be thrilled to find out that Ruiz is associated with Hamas and anti-Semitism and labels the Jewish state “the Apartheid beast.”

Ruiz is the Communications Director for the Florida chapter of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR). For the commencement ceremony, CAIR referred to him as “CAIR-Florida Chaplain.

CAIR was created in June 1994 as part of an umbrella group led by then-global head of Hamas, Mousa Abu Marzook. CAIR has been named by the US government a co-conspirator for two federal trials dealing with the financing of millions of dollars to Hamas. In November 2014, along with ISIS and al-Qaeda, CAIR was designated a terrorist organization by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) government. Many CAIR representatives have served prison time and/or have been deported from the US for terrorist-related activity.

CAIR-Florida reflects the same violent extremism as its parent group. In August 2014, CAIR-Florida Executive Director Hassan Shibly, who has denied Hezbollah is a terrorist group, wrote, “Israel and its supporters are enemies of God...” In July 2014, CAIR-Florida co-sponsored a pro-Hamas rally in Downtown Miami, where rally goers shouted, “We are Hamas” and “Let’s go Hamas.” Following the rally, the event organizer, Sofian Abdelaziz Zakkout, wrote, “Thank God, every day we conquer the American Jews like our conquests over the Jews of Israel!”

Sofian Zakkout is the President of the American Muslim Association of North America (AMANA), one of the other co-sponsors of the 2014 pro-Hamas rally. Zakkout is a known supporter of Hamas, stating in August 2015, “Hamas is in my heart and on my head.” Wilfredo Ruiz is the legal advisor for AMANA and founded the Puerto Rico and Connecticut chapters of the group. Ruiz is additionally a Corporate Director for AMANA’s sister organization, American Muslims for Emergency and Relief (AMER), another co-sponsor of the pro-Hamas rally.

AMANA, which is based in South Florida, actively uses the internet to propagate material vilifying Jews, Christians and homosexuals.  In one article previously found on AMANA’s website, it is stated, “Every believer should firmly believe that the Jews and Christians are kuffaar [infidels] and enemies of Allaah, His deen, the Prophet Muhammad, and the Believers… The efforts to gain the friendship of the Jews and Christians are useless, as they will never be pleased with the Muslims until the Muslims follow their religion.”

...

UM has clearly failed its students and faculty by hosting Ruiz and, in doing so, has implied tacit approval of his radical activities and associations, which pose a threat to both local and national security.

If you wish to voice your opinion on this matter, you may contact the office of UM President Julio Frenk, by phone at 305-284-5155 or by email at president@miami.edu. Please be respectful in any and all communications with President Frenk and his staff.

Leader of Groups Linked to Hamas Featured at U of Miami Commencement Ceremony


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 21, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...
> 
> 
> The Anti-Trump Curriculum
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 21, 2017)

Excessive copy/paste responding to oneself is not a healthy sign.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Excessive copy/paste responding to oneself is not a healthy sign.


I don't know, 1900 views guest are reading, hey thanks for the bump...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 25, 2017)

*Fascist Universities U.S.A.*

*It’s time to liberate the campus gulag. *

February 24, 2017
Frontpage Editors









There was a time when campus life meant dorm parties, Frisbees on the lawn and entering a world of ideas. Today’s campus, however, is a joyless, politically correct gulag where students are taught to confess their crimes of privilege and inform on fellow students.


Free speech died first on campus when the great works of literature were censored because they could be offensive, when comedians began to fear to visit because they might offend someone and when students became afraid to discuss ideas, dress up for a party or even tell a joke.


Now, today’s students know that Bias Response Teams on hundreds of campuses are encouraging students to inform on each other. That a casual remark or humorous tweet could cost them their future.


The David Horowitz Freedom Center is continuing its fight against campus fascism by defying political correctness. The Center has stood in stalwart opposition to the brainwashing of students by faculty and radical hate groups. And we are taking a firm stand against the politically correct intimidation and harassment of students.


It’s time to take back the campus for free speech from the Bias Response Teams.


…


The Freedom Center will go on resisting politically correct fascism by taking risks on campuses to fight for free speech. Our speakers can’t appear on campuses without security. Sometimes they aren’t allowed to speak at all. But we will go on fighting to ensure that, in the land of the First Amendment, students will be permitted to engage in the free exchange of ideas at their institutions of higher learning.


We will not rest until free speech is restored to every college campus in America.


Fascist Universities U.S.A.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 25, 2017)

Still replying to oneself...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 8, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Still replying to oneself...


Still bumping my threads, thanks...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 8, 2017)

*COLLEGE CAMPUS DISGRACE*
*Time for taxpayers to stop footing the bill for student madness.*
March 8, 2017

Walter Williams





While college administrators and professors accept disgraceful behavior, we as taxpayers, donors and parents should not foot the bill. Let's look at some of that behavior.

A University of Washington Tacoma Writing Center press release told students that expecting Americans to use proper grammar perpetuates racism. The University of Nebraska Omaha will host a workshop for "anti-racist allies" to develop "action plans" that confront America's "foundation of systemic oppression" in the context of "the current political climate." The workshop was inspired by professor Tammie Kennedy's recent book, titled "Rhetorics of Whiteness." She will lead a discussion on "taking action against white supremacy."

Black students at the University of Michigan demand campus officials provide them with "a permanent designated space on central campus for Black students and students of color to organize and do social justice work."

Bob Lange is an associate professor emeritus of physics and an adjunct associate professor at Brandeis University's Heller School for Social Policy and Management. He says, "It is not terrorism to kill representatives of a government that you are opposed to." His remarks were reported by Canary Mission, a group of students who document people and groups who are promoting hatred of the USA, Israel and the Jewish people, particularly on American college campuses. It reports that Lange maintained that the 2012 terrorist attacks on the American diplomatic compound in Benghazi, Libya — which killed four people and injured 10 others — were "not terrorism."

...

What's going on at the nation's colleges represents a threat to both liberty and academic excellence. It is a gross dereliction of duty for legislators, donors and decent Americans to allow it to continue.

College Campus Disgrace





White people that loath their own race should be in mental institutions not teaching. STOP the money so they don't corrupt your children...  

Send her an email, let her know what you think...
*Tammie Kennedy, PhD*


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 8, 2017)

You get what you pay for ---- you don't want it? Don't pay for it.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...
> 
> 
> The Anti-Trump Curriculum
> ...


*You Get What You Pay For*

You inadvertently admitted that college means the student's parents buying him a job.  It must be replaced by highly paid professional training.  That is the only way to get the few students with the natural talent to belong there, the only ones worth investing in by business and society.  As it is now, *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.  *Under the present system, which is class-biased indentured servitude, every college student could be replaced by someone smarter who has too much self-respect to submit to such an insult to intelligence.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Vanderbilt, Duke Divinity Schools Want Professors Teaching a Gender-Neutral God*
> *“Developing a more inclusive language about God.” *
> 1.17.2017
> News
> ...



*Any Girl Born With a Silver Spoon in Her Mouth Will Always Speak With a Forked Tongue*

 Feminism's goal is to emasculate unprivileged men so that the daughters of CEOs can inherit the same unearned high positions their brothers always could.  I can trace back all "Liberal" positions to Birth-Class Supremacy, which is Right Wing. Advocate abolishing all the privileges of rich kids or forever hold your peace.  Quit misleading people on what this is all about.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2017)

*A Clique's Clichés
*
Give an example of "critical thinking" or I'll assume you want to indoctrinate your students in spin-doctoring.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 9, 2017)

Lets end this and take mexico and make it a state, if they don't like it they can go south...
*CULTIVATING A NEW GENERATION OF RACISTS ON CAMPUS*
*The hate-filed worldview and agendas of the student group MEChA.*
March 9, 2017

John Perazzo





The _Movimiento Estudiantil Chicano de Aztlán_ (MEChA), or “Chicano Student Movement,” describes itself as an organization that urges young Chicanos (people of Mexican ancestry living in the United States) to use “higher education” and “political involvement” to promote “cultural and historical pride,” “liberation,” and “self-determination” among their people. In practice, MEChA aggressively promotes anti-Americanism and anti-white hatred by relentlessly stoking the fires of racial and ethnic grievance among Latino students.

MEChA's roots can be traced back to the Chicano Movement of the late 1960s, which emphasized “brown pride” while rejecting “acculturation and assimilation” into the American mainstream. In that milieu, the first National Chicano Youth Liberation Conference, organized by an entity called Crusade for Justice, was held in Denver, Colorado in March 1969. Participants in this conference drafted the basic premises for the “Chicana/Chicano Movement” in a seminal document titled _El Plan Espiritual de Aztlán_ (_EPEA_), which today is required reading for all members of MEChA's various chapters.

The term “Aztlán” refers to the territory in the Southwestern United States—including California, Arizona, Texas, New Mexico, as well as parts of Nevada, Utah, and Colorado—that Mexico ceded to the United States in 1848 via the Treaty of Guadalupe de Hidalgo. But Mexican separatists consider this region to be part of a mythical Aztec homeland that was stolen from its rightful owners.  Proceeding from that premise, MEChA rejects the notion that any Chicano can be considered an illegal immigrant. A popular slogan that surfaces at many MEChA rallies is: “We didn't cross the border. The border crossed us.” 

Claiming that “Aztlán belongs to those who plant the seeds, water the fields, and gather the crops and not to the foreign Europeans,” _EPEA_ stipulates that the “Chicanas and Chicanos of Aztlán” are a “sovereign” and “indigenous people” who are “not subject to a foreign culture,” and are now “reclaiming the land of our birth (Chicana/Chicano Nation).”  It sees the “bronze (Chicana/Chicano) Nation” as “a union of free pueblos” whose “cultural values strengthen our identity as La Familia de La Raza.

...

Its violent language about America’s alleged anti Hispanic bigotry has made MEChA a potent force on school campuses nationwide: the organization boasts hundreds of chapters in universities across the United States. It has also established a number of chapters in public high schools, routinely encouraging its young supporters to participate in political protests and marches. Like so many of its comrades on the left, MEChA has become expert in dressing up its own vile racism as a commitment to a nebulous something-or-other called “social justice.” 

Cultivating a New Generation of Racists on Campus


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 9, 2017)

Matthew said:


> What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?


You are a man, Matthew.  Stand up for yourself for heaven's sake!  They will have you wearing a pink dress before it's over if you don't take a stand!


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2017)

*THE REAL LESSONS OF MIDDLEBURY COLLEGE*
*Why these incidents are only going to get worse.*
March 14, 2017

Thomas Sowell






Many people seem shocked at the recent savagery of a mob of students at Middlebury College, who rioted to prevent Charles Murray from addressing a student group who had invited him to speak. They also inflicted injuries requiring hospitalization on a woman from the faculty who was with him.

Where have all these shocked people been all these years? What happened at Middlebury College has been happening for decades, all across the country, from Berkeley to Harvard. Moreover, even critics of the Middlebury College rioters betray some of the same irresponsible mindset as that of the young rioters.

The moral dry rot in academia — and beyond — goes far deeper than student storm troopers at one college.

Frank Bruni of the New York Times, for example, while criticizing the rioters, lent credence to the claim that Charles Murray was "a white nationalist." Similar — and worse — things have been said, in supposedly reputable publications, by people who could not cite one statement from any of Dr. Murray's books that bears any resemblance to their smears.

Academia, however, is ground zero in the war against people whose ideas go against the current political correctness. The virtual monopoly of the political left, on campuses across the country, allows all sorts of things to be attributed to people the left disagrees with, irrespective of whether those people have ever said anything resembling what they are alleged to have said.

...

Why should we expect students to welcome debate about differences of opinion, when so many of their professors seem to think cheap shot dismissals are all you need? Lacking their professors' verbal dexterity or aura of authority, students use cruder methods of dismissing things they disagree with.

So long as academia talks demographic "diversity" and practices groupthink when it comes to ideas, we have little reason to expect better of student mobs that riot with impunity.


http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/266096/real-lessons-middlebury-college-thomas-sowell


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Excessive copy/paste responding to oneself is not a healthy sign.


What does excessive criticizing signify?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 13, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Excessive copy/paste responding to oneself is not a healthy sign.
> ...


He works for me, he's my bump master...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 14, 2017)

*Some on the Left Now Criticize the Students They Created *



Dennis Prager
|
Posted: Mar 14, 2017 12:01 AM





In the last few weeks, there has been a spate of columns by writers on the left condemning the left-wing college students who riot, take over university buildings and shout down speakers with whom they differ.

These condemnations, coming about 50 years too late, should not be taken seriously.

Take New York Times columnist Frank Bruni. His latest column is filled with dismay over the way Middlebury College students attacked Charles Murray and a liberal woman professor who interviewed him (she was injured by the rioters).

I have no doubt that Bruni is sincere. However, sincerity is completely unrelated to wisdom or insight.

Here's the problem:

It is the left that transformed universities into the moral and intellectual wastelands most are now.

It is the left that created the moral monsters known as left-wing students who do not believe in free speech, let alone tolerance.

...

Some on the Left Now Criticize the Students They Created


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 15, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...
> 
> 
> The Anti-Trump Curriculum
> ...



/---- You can thank the teachers union for dumbing down our kids to the point where the only way they can get a degree is to major in a useless curriculum. But colleges always offered crip courses for dummies just to take in the tuition money. In my day it was basket weaving.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 15, 2017)

"Major in a curriculum"?

???


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "Major in a curriculum"?
> 
> ???


/---- Sorry to confuse you. Let me dumb it down for you.
 college curriculum defined:
1. All the courses of study offered by an educational institution. 2. A group of related courses, often in a special field of study: the engineering curriculum. [Latin, course, from currere, to run; see current.]
Curriculum - definition of curriculum by The Free Dictionary
From Penn State
Curriculum  Semester Plans

Childhood and Early Adolescent Education

Childhood Education Teaching Option PK-4  (academic plan) (checksheet) [sample semester plan]

English Education Teaching Option 4-8  (academic plan) (checksheet) [ sample semester plan]

Mathematics Education Teaching Option 4-8  (academic plan) (checksheet)

Social Studies Education Teaching Option 4-8  (academic plan) (checksheet)  [sample semester plan]


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2017)

It would have been easier to just admit you fucked up.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> It would have been easier to just admit you fucked up.


Not nearly as much fun, though.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 16, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been easier to just admit you fucked up.
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 17, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> It would have been easier to just admit you fucked up.


/---- My only fuck up was trying to dumb things down for you. Got Public School?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been easier to just admit you fucked up.
> ...




You lack the character to just admit it and move on, eh?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> This will be a long list, you as a parent should keep up on what your paying for. If the snowflakes want that course let them pay for it... If you are alumni stop funding these institutions...
> 
> 
> The Anti-Trump Curriculum
> ...


Are they paying for lessons telling the difference between "their", "there", and "they're"?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Vanderbilt, Duke Divinity Schools Want Professors Teaching a Gender-Neutral God*
> *“Developing a more inclusive language about God.” *
> 1.17.2017
> News
> ...


Your god has a gender?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *South Carolina 6th Graders Learn Five Pillars of Islam*
> *“I do not believe in terrorists’ idea of a ‘holy war.’” *
> 2.7.2017
> News
> ...


How much of 6th grade social studies is on christianity from Roman times to the Reformation?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Go right ahead...show us some proof since you say there are "a hundred threads".


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...





Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


So you want to pretend something is being taught but you don't look at the curriculum WHICH SHOWS WHAT'S BEING TAUGHT.    Please recognize that most of us are smarter than that....smarter than you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

keepitreal said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > While it may still be a man's world...it would be defeating to tell my female students that they will be victims for the rest of their lives.
> ...


Ok, what is this "traditional role of a woman" you speak of?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> American school kids became more stupid under the Obama administration, according to rankings released by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> 
> They recently released the results of a worldwide exam administered every three years to 15-year-olds in 72 countries. The exam monitors reading, math and science knowledge.
> 
> ...


Well, someone got stupider.....I mean, just look who they, in their stupidity, voted into the presidency this last November.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *Fascist Universities U.S.A.*
> 
> *It’s time to liberate the campus gulag. *
> 
> ...


What sports team related riot is that one?


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 17, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...



THAT's the best you can do? Whining like a little girl? Counting threads??? Geesh ....

If you don't have a substantive response, just shut up.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 17, 2017)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


Psst ---- a curriculum is nothing more than a piece of paper. It teaches nothing!!

Any correlation between the curriculum and what a teacher says is usually purely coincidental.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 17, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > American school kids became more stupid under the Obama administration, according to rankings released by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development.
> ...


When lacking a cogent response, resort to ad hominem attacks.

What a game plan!!


----------



## keepitreal (Mar 17, 2017)

bodecea said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Ok, what is this "traditional role of a woman" you speak of?


Being a mother and a wife...if she's married,
being a homemaker, without complaining about
the role, responsibilities, of a wife and mother....
regardless if she's working a job as well.

I am not against women having careers but,
I believe if a woman is married and/or has kids,
her responsibility is to her career as a wife and mother first.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2017)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > mgh80 said:
> ...


so awesome...we have a teacher pretending she's never heard of teachers pushing their politics. Proof that when we say most educators are lying commie scum, we're telling the truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 17, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...






????


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 17, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



That's not an ad hominem. Apparently you were educated during the Obama regime.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 17, 2017)

1) I'm a man
2) I have heard of teachers giving their political beliefs to teachers, however it's rare and my district sent out a mass email to every school employee in the district telling us specifically not to
3) You called me a commie so let me make this painfully clear:

-The only independent novel(la) I make my students read is George Orwell's Animal Farm
-I'm anti-gun control
-I'm pro-life
-I did NOT vote for Hillary (or Obama)...and no my students don't know that...when they ask I jokingly tell them I'm writing myself in
-There are MANY educators that aren't liberal democrats. I'd be lying if I said that the majority weren't, but I'd be lying equally if I said that there's not a sizable chunk that are not. I'd guess that it's between a 60/40 to a 70/30 split at my school
-My school has a capitalism club that students are allowed to join where they learn about capitalism and its benefits...it's sponsored by a teacher (who's actually in the classroom right next door to me), is officially recognized by the school, and there is no communist/socialist club (nor should there be).
-My school as has a FCA club for students to join (fellowship of Christian athletes). They're permitted to meet on school during club days, their lunch periods, before/after school. They are also 100% allowed to pray on campus and they do (it has to be student lead though).

-In the interest of being transparent I do hang a rosary from the rear-view mirror of his truck and don't remove it from my truck whatsoever when I'm at work/parking at work. None of my co-workers or admin has EVER mentioned it at all. I've also never had a student mention it at all to me. I never mention my faith to my students (some of them know what it is since I've seen a few at church here and there), however I guess somebody might claim I'm pushing my religiously by leaving it hanging in my truck.

-Yes I have worked at two differently public schools and have had the same experiences above at both schools.

4) The role of a curriculum is to provide content for a teacher to teach in their classroom. This means that anything a teacher teaches in their classroom that is not explicitly in their curriculum is done 100% independently and on their own (unless the district/school/department makes other arrangements). This is why if a teacher is teaching their students something controversial (or pushing their views on students) it's important to recognize whether it's in the curriculum.

Are there serious problems with the educational system? You bet your ass there are. Are teachers perfect? You bet your ass they aren't. However the hyperbolic rhetoric that I've heard from both sides of the aisle is ridiculous. I'm a firm believer that until you step into a classroom you have no idea what it's like to be a teacher-I would not have agreed with this before I became a teacher but after I thoroughly believe this.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 18, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bodecea tries to make the case that the curriculum is a measure of what is taught in the classroom. We know that not to be true --- a curriculum is nothing more than what SHOULD be taught. Oftentimes, it bears little or no resemble to the actual subject matter.

In fact, I would maintain that a good teacher often allows the students to take the subject where their interest lies - with the understanding that they will be pulled back later. 

But, to claim that just checking the curriculum is a measure is just, simply, intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 18, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


*ad ho·mi·nem
ˌad ˈhämənəm/*
_*adverb & adjectiv*_
*
1.(of an argument or reaction) directed against a person rather than the position they are maintaining*.


Sorry ---- that WAS an ad hominem attack, designed to deflect from the reality that the poster had no cogent response.

I think it's safe to say that I was educated long before Obama was even conceived.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 18, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





Spare_change said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Teachers have some level of autonomy (some more than others depending on the school/district), and have students follow their own interests sound good and all...if they were adults. Most of my students couldn't even spell the word "intellectually". It's ok to let them run with ideas when appropriate and when it's beneficial (being an English teacher I have plenty of opportunities for this), but at the end of the day they need to learn what's in the standards first-that's my job.

PS: curriculum isn't what should be taught, rather it's HOW to get there.

Standards=what's being taught.

For example I have many standards and some of them focus on tone. My district could use Novel A to learn that skill and another district could use Novel B. Each district is learning the same thing (how to identify tone/utilize appropriate tone), but how they're getting there is different.

With all due respect, individuals who lack this basic knowledge and understanding severely lack the background knowledge required to comment efficiently on the educational system. Knowing the difference between standards and curriculum is something every teacher in the US knows, it's a basic concept.

This is why people who're anti-common core and say that it promote Islam are just fundamentally wrong.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Fascist Universities U.S.A.*
> ...





bodecea said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Fascist Universities U.S.A.*
> ...


All I see from you is 93,164 comments of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I have to use pics because you can't read...


----------



## Spare_change (Mar 19, 2017)

mgh80 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



cur·ric·u·lum
kəˈrikyələm/
_noun_

the subjects comprising a course of study in a school or college.
synonyms: syllabus, course of study, program of study, subjects, modules
"the curriculum choices for history students are extensive"
I am surprised, but not overly so, that so-called educational experts don't understand what a curriculum is. 

I do note, however, the elitist superiority of your rejection of those who are not educational "experts". Let's keep in mind that it is these so-called "experts" that have created the disaster we have today. Not sure that is who we should turn to for the fixes to the broken system they have promulgated.


----------



## mgh80 (Mar 20, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> mgh80 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Re-read your definition. A curriculum is the content that's utilized, but NOT the skills that are acquired.

"study, program of study, subject, modules" all of those refer to CONTENT not SKILLS.


----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> What's going on in our educational system is, simply, criminal.




Totally agree.

It's like a sausage factory  turning out  snowflakes., instead of capable citizens 

No wonder they are all  idiotic zombies.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 5, 2017)

*THE NEED FOR CAMPUS ‘SAFE SPACES’*
*For conservative and moderate students.*
April 3, 2017

Jack Kerwick





...

“Racism,” “sexism,” “homophobia,” “transphobia,” “ageism,” “ableism,” “classism”—all of the “isms” and “phobias” that the left insists are endemic to Western civilization generally and America specifically have not only infected academia.  To judge from the tireless rhetoric of both leftist student activists and their ideological ilk in the professoriate, these secular sins may be even more ensconced in colleges and universities than they are in the larger society.   

“Hey, hey, ho, ho, Western civ has got to go!”  Nearly 30 years ago, Jesse Jackson led hordes of students at Stanford University with this chant as they succeeded in pressuring the school to jettison required courses in Western civilization.  The Western Civilization curriculum, so went the thinking at the time, is ridden with “European and Western male bias,” biases that privilege white men over and against historically “marginalized” groups.

...

Those who mock the notion of college “safe spaces” are mistaken. Safe spaces are needed.

They are needed, though, for conservative and moderate students who dare to deviate from leftist groupthink. 

The Need for Campus ‘Safe Spaces’


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 8, 2017)

PROTESTS
*‘Call to Action’: Harvard Students Launch Resistance School to Combat President Trump*
Katie Reilly
Updated: Apr 07, 2017 

For more than 15,000 students across the country, Wednesday marked the first day of Resistance School — a program where the educational focus is mobilizing against President Donald Trump's administration.

"Each one of us has people in our lives who were disturbed by the outcome of the election and saw it as a call to action," said Joe Breen, one of the Resistance School co-founders. He's a third-year student in a joint degree program at Harvard Law School and the Harvard Kennedy School. "We recognized that we had the opportunity to help them develop the skills that they would need to get involved in political action."

Resistance School organizers — a group of Harvard graduate students — said a couple hundred people participated in the first lesson in person at the Ivy League campus in Boston on Wednesday, while about 15,000 people of all ages tuned in via livestream from 50 states and 20 countries. They estimated the total participation was even larger because students were encouraged to host watch parties in groups.

...

Harvard Students Launch Resistance School to Combat President Trump






...


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 12, 2017)

*METASTASIZING ACADEMIC CANCER*
*Time for parents, donors and legislators to take action.*
April 12, 2017

Walter Williams






The average American has little knowledge of the extent to which our institutions of higher learning have been infected with a spreading cancer. One aspect of that cancer is akin to the loyalty oaths of the 1940s and '50s. Professors were often required to sign statements that affirmed their loyalty to the United States government plus swear they were not members of any organizations, including the Communist Party USA, that sought the overthrow of the United States government. Fortunately, the U.S. Supreme Court struck down loyalty oaths as a condition of employment in 1964.

Today we're seeing the re-emergence of the mentality that gave us loyalty oaths, in the form of mandating that faculty members write "diversity statements," especially as part of hiring and promotion procedures. They are forced to pledge allegiance to the college's diversity agenda. For example, the University of California, San Diego requires that one's "Contributions to Diversity Statement" describe one's "past experience, activities and future plans to advance diversity, equity and inclusion, in alignment with UC San Diego's mission to reflect the diversity of California and to meet the educational needs and interests of its diverse population (Contributions to Diversity)." George Leef, director of research at The James G. Martin Center for Academic Renewal, has written an article titled "Loyalty Oaths Return with Faculty 'Diversity Statements'" (Loyalty Oaths Return with Faculty "Diversity Statements" — The James G. Martin Center for Academic Renewal). His article documents the growing trend of mandated faculty diversity statements — such as that at Virginia Tech, in which "candidates should include a list of activities that promote or contribute to inclusive teaching, research, outreach, and service."

College diversity agendas are little more than a call for ideological conformity. Diversity only means racial, sex and sexual orientation quotas. In pursuit of this agenda, colleges spend billions of dollars on offices of diversity and inclusion, diversity classes, and diversity indoctrination. The last thing that diversity hustlers want is diversity in ideas. By the way, the next time you hear a college president boasting about how diverse his college is, ask him how many Republican faculty members there are in his journalism, psychology, English and sociology departments. In many cases, there is none, and in others, the ratio of Democrats to Republicans might be 20-to-1. Nearly 100 percent of political campaign contributions from liberal arts faculty go to Democrats. At Cornell University, for example, 97 percent of contributions from faculty went to Democrats. At Georgetown University, it was 96 percent.

...

*You might ask, "Williams, what can be done?" Parents, donors and legislatures need to stop being lazy. Check to see whether a college has diversity mandates for faculty. Check to see whether campus speakers have been disinvited. College administrators have closed minds about their diversity agenda, but there's nothing more effective in opening up closed minds than the sound of pocketbooks snapping shut.
*
Metastasizing Academic Cancer


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh look, it's Captain Self-Reply!


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 13, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Oh look, it's Captain Self-Reply!


Your timing is impeccable, good job on the bump...


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 13, 2017)

_This is what your paying for..._

*TRUMAN STATE UNIVERSITY: ROBERT SPENCER SET TO SPEAK, LEFT-FASCISTS CALL FOR VIOLENCE*
*It’s what they do.*
April 13, 2017

Robert Spencer





Whoever said that fascism would come to America in the guise of anti-fascism got it right. The College Republicans chapter at Truman State University in Kirksville, Missouri invited me to speak Thursday. Last week, this invitation came to the attention of a young Kirksville resident who called herself Bella Waddle; Waddle tweeted (her tweets are now protected, but I was able to capture plenty of them in time): “Truman’s College Repubs are hosting anti-Muslim extremist Robert Spencer on the 13th. I think y’all know what to do... #*bashthefash*,” followed by an emoji of a fist. A friend of Waddle, identified on Twitter only as Sarah, got the point immediately, and tweeted in reply: “PUNCH! HIS! FACE!”

Another individual with “BlackLivesMatter” as part of his Twitter bio voiced indignation at the Islamophobic establishment, even though this was a private event, not sponsored by the university: “@*TrumanState* should be ashamed for hosting a bigoted extremist like @*jihadwatchRS*. Solidarity to those defying this.” Bella Waddle herself was determined to show defiance, tweeting several days before the event: “We’re organizing to make sure he knows he isn’t welcome here. And apparently he’s heard about it.”

...

If the Left-fascists at Truman State succeed in beating me up, will it prove them right? No. Will it demonstrate their moral superiority? Quite the contrary. Will it stop me from speaking? Absolutely not. And even if they kill me, others will keep on telling the truths they hate. They can’t kill us all, although I fully expect that in the long run they will try.

Truman State University: Robert Spencer Set to Speak, Left-Fascists Call for Violence


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 13, 2017)

Conservatives just want to teach kids that you rub a magic lamp and the Ginn appears and gives a weak argument on why you should not go to the physical hell he has prepared for you because he loves you unconditionally. 

You know, the rational stuff.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservatives just want to teach kids that you rub a magic lamp and the Ginn appears and gives a weak argument on why you should not go to the physical hell he has prepared for you because he loves you unconditionally.
> 
> You know, the rational stuff.


Wow you described islam perfectly, thanks moron...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 13, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives just want to teach kids that you rub a magic lamp and the Ginn appears and gives a weak argument on why you should not go to the physical hell he has prepared for you because he loves you unconditionally.
> ...



Nah it's you bugwit. You just excuse the log in your own eye and reserve judgement of all the rest of humanity to yourself. Pretty much what ISIS does. Go ask your magic genie for more ammo and jerky.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 13, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


No I was pretty much talking about you and your ilk, ya pos...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 14, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



You crying? Don't worry snowflake, go find your safe space and get a nap. Conservative snowflakes just search for something to be offended by every day of there lives, otherwise they'd have no purpose. 

Snowflakes unite.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 14, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Typical, but you ssob's act out exactly what you say we do. By the way snowflakes/crybabies are exclusive to the left-wing ilk such as yourself...





We laugh at thee...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2017)

Bump because I LOLed at the last one.


----------



## American_Jihad (Apr 17, 2017)

This is an old article but just as funny/sad...

*THE UNBEARABLE WHITENESS OF PUMPKINS*
October 23, 2016

Daniel Greenfield

Our academics, the more useless ones, are on the front lines of the war against all forms of bigotry. Especially those involving pumpkins. They unpack the knapsacks to discover the hidden lurking subtext of everyday life. Especially pumpkins.

This piece of work on "The Perilous Whiteness of Pumpkins" comes to us from Elizabeth S. D. Engelhardt, the John Shelton Reed Distinguished Professor of Southern Studies in the Department of American Studies at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, and Lisa Jordan Powell, a postdoctoral fellow appointed jointly in the Institute for Resources, Environment, and Sustainability at the University of British Columbia.

It's not a joke. Or perhaps it is in the sense that the left has gone so insane that its normalization of ideological madness is a routine sort of joke. 

Here are some of the best parts of "The Perilous Whiteness of Pumpkins" And remember, this isn't mental illness. This is what the left's academia looks like now.

...

Sadly neither Engelhardt nor Powell appear to have seen an actual pumpkin. They're not white. They're orange.

The Unbearable Whiteness of Pumpkins


----------



## American_Jihad (May 3, 2017)

*TUFTS AND BRANDEIS COLLEGE ADMINISTRATIONS PROMOTE TERRORIST PROPAGANDA, SILENCE OPPOSING VIEWS*
*Brandeis professor: “Zionist olive trees grow wondrously on Palestinian corpses.”*
May 1, 2017

Sara Dogan





*EDITOR’S NOTE: TUFTS UNIVERSITY AND BRANDEIS UNIVERSITY ARE THE LATEST TWO SCHOOLS NAMED TO THE FREEDOM CENTER’S REPORT ON THE “TOP TEN COLLEGE ADMINISTRATIONS MOST FRIENDLY TO TERRORISTS AND HOSTILE TO THE FIRST AMENDMENT.” THESE CAMPUSES PROVIDE FINANCIAL AND INSTITUTIONAL SUPPORT TO TERRORIST-LINKED CAMPUS ORGANIZATIONS SUCH AS THE HAMAS-FUNDED HATE-GROUP STUDENTS FOR JUSTICE IN PALESTINE WHILE ACTIVELY SUPPRESSING SPEECH CRITICAL OF ISRAEL’S TERRORIST ADVERSARIES AND THEIR ALLIES IN THE UNITED STATES. OVER THE WEEKEND, THE FREEDOM CENTER PLACED POSTERS EXPOSING THE LINKS BETWEEN SJP AND HAMAS TERRORISTS ON BOTH CAMPUSES. THESE POSTERS POSE A CHALLENGE TO THE TUFTS AND BRANDEIS ADMINISTRATIONS TO DEFEND SPEECH THAT EXPOSES THE TRUTH ABOUT SJP AND ITS TIES TO TERRORISM, RATHER THAN ORDERING IT SILENCED AS THEY HAVE IN THE PAST.*
* Brandeis University: Campus Administration*

Brandeis University, located in a suburb of Boston, Massachusetts, is notable for being one of America’s few elite universities to be founded by Jews and is named for Louis B. Brandeis, the first Jewish justice on the Supreme Court. In recent years, Brandeis has been conspicuous for a more disturbing reason—as an academic center that is uniquely welcoming to pro-terrorist speech and ideology directed against Israel while showing extreme hostility towards those who oppose Israel’s terrorist adversaries.

Members of Brandeis’s chapter of Students for Justice in Palestine have hosted numerous events featuring speakers that defend anti-Israel terrorism and the genocidal Boycott, Divestment, and Sanctions (BDS) movement against Israel. Among these are radical professor Noam Chomsky who gave a speech describing Israel’s actions towards Palestine as “vicious, brutal and criminal” and claimed that Israel “is alone in denying” its “illegal occupation of territories.”

...

For its stunning hypocrisy in tearing down posters critical of SJP and Hamas, while allowing SJP to disregard campus regulations, attack Jewish students and violate the University’s rules of civility, Tufts’ administrators deserve to be named among those who are “most friendly to terrorists and hostile to the First Amendment.”

Tufts and Brandeis College Administrations Promote Terrorist Propaganda, Silence Opposing Views


----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> *University ‘Men’s Project’ Seeks to Redefine What Masculinity Really Means*
> * To “promote the advancement of gender equity, and raise consciousness in their communities.” *
> 1.3.2017
> News
> ...


Part of the curriculum requirements is no bathing or deodorant, can't be a man if you don't smell like a man...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 4, 2017)

*HOSTILITY ON CAMPUS*
*A heads-up to parents of college-bound kids.*
May 4, 2017

Jack Kerwick





I hear that there is a new book that just hit the  presses: _No Campus for White Men: The Transformation of Higher Education into Hateful Indoctrination, _by Scott Greer, a young white man himself who graduated from college only about five years ago.  I plan on reading his work soon.

That being said, that there is a campaign of sorts on far too many college campuses against whites, males, and, especially, white men, as Greer says, is practically self-evident to anyone who has paid attention to academia for any length of time.  Parents, particularly the parents of whites and white males, should pay especially close attention to this tragic phenomenon. 

Due to space constraints, I implore parents with college-bound children to mull over the following two examples—illustrations, mind you, that it took me all but a minute to find. They are indeed, unfortunately, representative of the contemporary academic scene.

...

The disruptors set up signs in the commons area that they occupied.  The signs read: “I’m sick of white tears” and “F**k your white complacency.”

...

Parents and, when appropriate, taxpayers, must unequivocally condemn and punish administrators who continue to allow faculty and student activists to promote racial and other bigotries within the college communities over which they preside.        

Hostility on Campus


----------



## Unkotare (May 4, 2017)

3 self reply in a row...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 5, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> 3 self reply in a row...


Way to go Unko the bump master, well done. when you see a 100 in a row you'd better call Houston and let them know you have a problem...


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2017)

Sad little OCD boy with no one to talk to but himself....


----------



## American_Jihad (May 16, 2017)

*THE TOP 10 COLLEGE ADMINISTRATIONS MOST FRIENDLY TO TERRORISTS AND HOSTILE TO THE FIRST AMENDMENT*
*Targeting the nation’s worst offenders.*
May 15, 2017

Sara Dogan






Over the past two weeks, the David Horowitz Freedom Center has named 10 prestigious college and university campuses to its list of the “Top 10 College Administrations Most Friendly to Terrorists and Hostile to the First Amendment.” These campuses provide financial and institutional support to terrorist-linked campus organizations such as the Hamas-funded hate-group Students for Justice in Palestine while actively suppressing speech exposing the truth about Israel’s terrorist adversaries and their allies in the United States. 

...

Of all the disturbing trends to have emerged on college campuses in recent years, perhaps the most ominous is the support universities offer to terrorist-linked campus organizations such as the Hamas-funded hate-group Students for Justice in Palestine while actively suppressing speech critical of Israel’s terrorist adversaries and their allies in the United States. Administrators at San Francisco State University, UCLA, the University of Chicago, Tufts University, Brooklyn College and other schools have actively supported organizations supporting terrorists and their activities while suppressing their critics. 

...

(Campuses are listed in alphabetical order)


1.  Brandeis University
2.  Brooklyn College (CUNY)
3.  Saint Louis University
4.  San Francisco State University
5.  Tufts University
6.  University of California, Berkeley
7.  University of California, Los Angeles
8.  University of Chicago
9.  University of Minnesota
10. Vassar College


...

The Top 10 College Administrations Most Friendly to Terrorists and Hostile to the First Amendment


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Sad little OCD boy with no one to talk to but himself....


Thanks for the bump. The facts are to many libtarts can't handle the truth so they stay away...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2017)

*SHEER LUNACY ON CAMPUS*
*When kindergarten meets totalitarianism.*
May 22, 2017

Walter Williams





Parents, taxpayers and donors have little idea of the levels of lunacy, evil and lawlessness that have become features of many of today's institutions of higher learning. Parents, taxpayers and donors who ignore or are too lazy to find out what goes on in the name of higher education are nearly as complicit as the professors and administrators who promote or sanction the lunacy, evil and lawlessness. As for the term "institutions of higher learning," we might start asking: Higher than what? Let's look at a tiny sample of academic lunacy.

...

To reduce angst among snowflakes in its student body, the University of California, Hastings College of the Law has added a "Chill Zone." The Chill Zone, located in its library, has, just as most nursery schools have, mats for naps and beanbag chairs. Before or after a snooze, students can also use the space to do a bit of yoga or meditate. The University of Michigan Law School helped its students weather their Trump derangement syndrome — a condition resulting from Donald Trump's election — by enlisting the services of an "embedded psychologist" in a room full of bubbles and play dough. To reduce pressure on law students, Joshua M. Silverstein, a law professor at the University of Arkansas at Little Rock, thinks that "every American law school ought to substantially eliminate C grades and set its good academic standing grade point average at the B- level."

Today's academic climate might be described as a mixture of infantilism, kindergarten and totalitarianism. The radicals, draft dodgers and hippies of the 1960s who are now college administrators and professors are responsible for today's academic climate. The infantilism should not be tolerated, but more important for the future of our nation are the totalitarianism and the hate-America lessons being taught at many of the nation's colleges. For example, led by its student government leader, the University of California, Irvine's student body voted for a motion, which the faculty approved, directing that the American flag not be on display because it makes some students uncomfortable and creates an unsafe, hostile environment. The flag is a symbol of hate speech, according to the student government leader. He said that the U.S. flag is just as offensive as Nazi and Islamic State flags and that the U.S. is the world's most evil nation (The American Flag: A Symbol of Hate Speech on Campuses?).

...

Sheer Lunacy on Campus


----------



## American_Jihad (May 23, 2017)

from above post...

Americans who see themselves as either liberal or conservative should rise up against this totalitarian trend on America's college campuses. I believe the most effective way to do so is to hit these campus tyrants where it hurts the most — in the pocketbook. Lawmakers should slash budgets, and donors should keep their money in their pockets.

Sheer Lunacy on Campus


----------



## American_Jihad (May 26, 2017)

*THE NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF SCHOLARS’ “BEACH BOOKS REPORT”*
*College “Common Reading Programs” are as “progressive” as you think.*
May 26, 2017

Jack Kerwick






...

As for the most popular subjects and themes, anyone who knows anything at all about contemporary academia won’t be surprised by the BBR’s findings.  

For the academic year 2016-2017, the study’s authors ascribed to the common readings 576 subject labels that are divided into 30 subject categories. “The most popular subject categories,” it states, “were Civil Rights/Racism/Slavery (74 readings), Crime and Punishment (67 readings), Media/Silence/Technology (34 readings), Immigration (32 readings), and Family Dysfunction/Separation (31 readings).”

...

Indeed. This past academic year, “the most popular themes were African-American (103), Latin American (25), Protagonist Under 18 (25), African (15), and Islamic World (13).” 

For the last three consecutive years, “Racism/Civil Rights/Slavery and Crime and Punishment were the two most popular subject categories,” and “African-American themes were…the most popular theme [.]”  These subjects and themes became even more popular this past year than they had been in the two preceding years.  

The “top books” for common reading illustrate this trend.  The most routinely assigned text is Bryan Stevenson’s, _Just Mercy: A Story of Justice and Redemption.  _This is a work of nonfiction. The theme is “African-American” and the subject categories are “Civil Rights/Racism/Slavery” and “Crime and Punishment.” 

...

For parents who plan upon remortgaging their homes so as to subsidize their children’s four-year (or more) excursion to the university, the National Association of Scholars’ “Beach Books Report” is must reading.  

The National Association of Scholars’ “Beach Books Report”


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 4, 2017)

*'Abolition of Whiteness' course offered at Hunter College*

Anthony Gockowski
Investigative Reporter@AGockowski
on May 25, 2017 at 1:41 PM EDT




*Hunter College will offer students an “Abolition of Whiteness” course this fall to discuss how “white supremacy and violence” influence individual identity.*

*The course fulfills one of four graduation requirements in political science, and its instructor has requested that it be added to the list of courses that satisfy a diversity requirement.*






Hunter College will offer students an “Abolition of Whiteness” course this fall to discuss how “white supremacy and violence” influence individual identity.

The course, taught by Women and Gender Studies Professor Jennifer Gaboury, is cross-listed for both her department and the Political Science Department, where it fulfills one of four required courses in the “4 subfields of political science” under the umbrella of POLSC 204: Contemporary Issues in Political Theory.






...

While the school’s official course catalog discloses very little about what is actually discussed in the course, a flyer advertising a previous iteration of the class from the fall of 2016 describes it as “an overview of whiteness studies in the United States,” specifically “focusing on concepts of consciousness, in/visibility, disavowal, and resentment.”

[RELATED: Student study group to address ‘depravity of whiteness’]

...

'Abolition of Whiteness' course offered at Hunter College

_Good source of info here..._
Mission


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2017)

But it is ok with you American_Jihad that we shove GOD down our kids throats.

They can learn how to hate entire groups of people like gays, trans and other people of different nations.

They can learn that they're as in other nations are inferior
They can learn about slavery and how god wanted nations to enslave the weaker. 
They can learn to ignore all of biology and science in general.
They can learn about how god slaughtered all the people in two cities.
They can learn about how god killed all life on earth besides two of each animal!

They can learn to be a closed minded prude and asshole.

Me, I'd whether our kids learned to respect all people.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> But it is ok with you American_Jihad that we shove GOD down our kids throats.
> 
> They can learn how to hate entire groups of people like gays, trans and other people of different nations.
> 
> ...








...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 5, 2017)

Keep God out of our schools!
Keep God out of our government!

Evidence based thought is far superior then this monkey flinging poo way.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 5, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Keep God out of our schools!
> Keep God out of our government!
> 
> Evidence based thought is far superior then this monkey flinging poo way.


Matthew the USMB TROLL...


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 15, 2017)

*LGBT Public School Teachers Bringing Gay Pride to Classrooms All Year Long*
*Indoctrinating them early with taxpayer support.*
6.14.2017

News

Trey Sanchez






June is Gay Pride Month but for some LGBT public school teachers, it’s all-year-round in their classrooms, according to Mic, which featured several teachers making sure young kids are introduced to varying sexualities under state-sponsored supervision.

Ana Patejdl, who is gay, teaches in the New York City public schools and was encouraged by her principal to come out to her students and “revive the Gay-Straight Alliance,” according to the report. She did so three years ago and launched the Rainbow Alliance. Patejdl said her student’s “reactions were overwhelmingly positive … or they didn’t really care!” From that moment on, she added,  it "helped us have real conversations around LGBTQ topics and issues.”

"Whenever we're reading non-fiction or working on informational writing or argument skills, which is usually tied to social issues, I try to give kids choice around the topics they pursue and LGBTQ issues are usually among the ones they're interested in," said Patejdl.

Nathan Cooke teaches 9th grade in California and though he says “There aren't specific lessons that center on LGBTQ history,” he “allow breathing room for natural tangents to arise." Cooke is engaged to a man he brings to school functions and identifies as bisexual.

Queer teacher Celeste Tannenbaum teaches public kindergarten in Chicago. Here’s what the five-year-olds in her class are exposed to:

...

LGBT Public School Teachers Bringing Gay Pride to Classrooms All Year Long


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 1, 2017)

*STOP your money going to ilk like this...*


* The Federal Program Funding Hamas Supporters on College Campuses *
* How you can stop anti-Israel incitement on campus. *
August 1, 2017
Daniel Greenfield





...

  Title VI centers are the organizing points for Islamist and anti-Israel activities on college campuses.  The attacks on Jewish speakers and students, the BDS resolutions and terror support begin with Title VI. So do the pro-Hamas speakers who spew hatred on campuses across America.

Instead of a wide range of views, 6 Title VI Middle Eastern studies directors have backed an academic boycott of Israel. Not only do they not promote a range of views, but they suppress pro-Israel views.

Title VI faculty play a crucial role in supporting campus hate groups from SJP to JVP to MSA. And Title VI material then finds its way from colleges into school classrooms.

All of this hatred is funded by taxpayers. But it doesn’t have to be.

Rep. Grothman, joined by Rep. Allen, Rep. Garrett and Rep. Lamborn are trying to defund Title VI and move funding over to the National Security Education Program (NSEP).  But they face an uphill battle.

Defunding Title VI would do a great deal to neutralize the ugliness and hatred on campuses.

Take the Center for Near East Studies at UCLA. The Center is busy touting a faculty member’s attack on Trump. The faculty includes Khaled M. Abou El Fadl, a leading authority on Sharia Islamic law, whom Daniel Pipes named a “stealth Islamist.” El Fadl provided an “Affidavit of Support” for top Hamas terrorist Abu Marzook. He donated to and defended the Holy Land Foundation: a Hamas front group.

...

Title VI has become an outlet for anti-Semitism and for anti-American propaganda on campus. If we can change that, then we will send a message that the college campus is no place for terrorists and bigots.


The Federal Program Funding Hamas Supporters on College Campuses


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2017)

*IS COLLEGE EDUCATION WORTH IT?*
*The scam of higher education.*
August 8, 2017

Walter Williams





August is the month when parents bid farewell to not only their college-bound youngsters but also a sizable chunk of cash for tuition. More than 18 million students attend our more than 4,300 degree-granting institutions. A question parents, their college-bound youngsters and taxpayers should ask: Is college worth it?

...

What happens to many of these ill-prepared college graduates? If they manage to become employed in the first place, their employment has little to do with their degree. One estimate is that 1 in 3 college graduates have a job historically performed by those with a high-school diploma or the equivalent. According to Richard Vedder, who is a professor of economics at Ohio University and the director of the Center for College Affordability and Productivity, we had 115,000 janitors, 16,000 parking lot attendants, 83,000 bartenders and about 35,000 taxi drivers with bachelor's degrees in 2012.

The bottom line is that college is not for everyone. There is absolutely no shame in a youngster's graduating from high school and learning a trade. Doing so might earn him much more money than many of his peers who attend college.

Is College Education Worth It?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 8, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> What exactly is good about turning our society into a bunch of savages like the isis or the taliban? Is it not better if we use our brains instead?



When are you going to start using yours instead of the shit currently between your ears?


----------

